# Tricky Nub :(



## KRee1985

This scan was taken 12 weeks and 4 days. On other forums I have gotten all boy guesses, we already have a boy, so we were sort of hoping that maybe this one might be a girl? The baby was so bouncy during the entire ultrasound, the end of the spine is curved so I can't tell if that's changing the angle of the nub or not. 

Please let me know your thoughts and if there is any slight chance this might be girl? 

Thanks!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'd guess boy but I don't know what I am doing lol


----------



## Jbree

Boy x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## SuchAHotMom2b

I'm guessing boy


----------



## wildchic

:blue:


----------



## 6lilpigs

I think if baby was flat then the nub would be quite flat, so first girl guess here:)


----------



## Jen_H

I guess boy x


----------



## mummy2_1

Pink x


----------



## KRee1985

Wow, my first girl guesses ;) I have no idea what the curved end of the spine is doing to the angle of the nub...We know for sure on 9/28!

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Jackers0825

Boy


----------



## KRee1985

I've been feeling like this is a boy too :) We will know for sure next week! My husband is still holding onto hope that he'll get his girl...I scoured confirmed girl nubs and found this one, the angle looks very similar to one of my nub pictures... This women got all boy votes too. Could this same angle be happening with my nub picture? What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







Similar Nub - Confirmed Girl.jpg
File size: 107.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Isme

It really is hard to say with the end of the spine being so curved. I'm going to go with girl, though. Good luck at your scan!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Yes, I believe this could easily be happening with your picture, if you hunt around you will find that the curved spine throws people off to guess boy on these quite often(not saying that this isnt a boy!:)) The spine detail makes alot of difference. I'll add one of my girls shots which had all boy votes:) So babies position and the detail of the picture is crucial for a good guess. I also find that the two distinct white lines coming out of the bottom of baby give a good girl indicator also.

NOT OPS PIC :)
 



Attached Files:







Picture%20116.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## KRee1985

Thank you for replying ladies and for the potential girl guesses :) It's given me some hope for my husband to get his baby girl. I have looked at hundreds of nub pictures the past few weeks, it does seem most nubs that have an angle due to the spine being curved at the end turn out being a girl but I've seen it in confirmed boy nubs too. 

I wish I had recorded my ultrasound, I was so enamored watching the baby I forgot to take a good look at the nub, not sure I would have been able to anyways since it was moving soooo much!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Boy :)


----------

